# Show names that you have made up for your horses!



## Toffee44 (14 January 2011)

None of my horses have been registered so I get the fun of making up my own show names. What names have you made up for your horses/ ponies and why ??


Mine are :

Toffee Waffle/Toffee allsorts and A roasted Chestnut (she goes bright bright brigh bay in the summer)

Woodstock

Dancing the Samba


----------



## Hippona (14 January 2011)

daughters pony isnt registeres....he is a dun highland and his show name is 
''Time for T''

....stable name is Toby, he is the colour of a cup of tea and its what we shout when its time for him to come in for his tea. Simples

My other horse is a purebred arab with a posh name - luckily I like it, but it gets shortened anyway - unless he's in the bad books


----------



## Bug2007 (14 January 2011)

Black TB mare

By Hunting Lion

We have come up with Hunting Aphrodite

All the breeders foals are either Lady's or Lord's so we have given her a long stable name of Lady Bella Bee or bella for short, we have her half sister, who was already named 
Lady Lion, she is now known to us as either Lady - Lady Bug or Bug and variations of.

The idea with the names was that both me and my husband who do pairs xc on Lady Bug and Lady Bella Bee me in red and black and him in yellow and black.


----------



## Doormouse (14 January 2011)

My 2 yo was called William on his passport which I thought was really boring but was worried about changing his name so he is now called 'Will-i-am'


----------



## soulfull (14 January 2011)

My first one was called 'Beacon'  so I called him 'blazing Beaon'

New one his registered name is 'Minor'  it took me so long to find the right horse so he is now my 'Minor Miracle'    But for  his stable name I call him 'Micah'  as felt silly shouting 'Minor'


----------



## golden_revolution (14 January 2011)

I have had some bizzare names for past ponies!!

Topless is always a fave tho..."Here is 'Jane Smith' (purely fictional!) riding Topless" lol

"Pilot Error"

"Jellybean"

"Golden Wonda"

"Simon Says"

"Brambley Jam"

................................


----------



## TelH (14 January 2011)

My prefix is Minerva, it was the name of the first horse I owned and the one who I originally got into showing with (she is now in horsey heaven  ) So my ponies are all sort of named after her... (be warned I am not one for using names such as Dobbin or Neddy )

Minerva's Young Pretender
Minerva Lily Wizz
Mockbeggar Gonna Getcha At Minerva
Alanamoor Miss Ellie At Minerva
Minerva Over The Rainbow
Minerva Let's Get Busy
Minerva Tea House Moon
Minerva I Giorni


----------



## Chestnutmare (14 January 2011)

ha ha love these....

I called Merls......Fat Boy Slim cos he was fat and I was slim...(at the time)....lol


----------



## vam (14 January 2011)

My first horse was called Bitsy (i didnt name her  ) so she was registered with BS as Just A Bit. 
My new one is passported as Quarter and i cant register him with BS as anything other than that, shame really as i wanted him as Just A Quarter.


----------



## feisty_filly (14 January 2011)

freddy came to me with no passport so when i passported him we called him "fredrick von whittingburg the third"  
my shetlands show name is "wee man"


----------



## only_me (14 January 2011)

I named my horse gironimo - he is 17h, enthusiastic about life and gives everything gusto !


----------



## Joyous70 (14 January 2011)

My boys name is Binky, which i hate! (i didn't choose it), he used to get called Binky Boo, which in turn is now shortened to Boo (reflects his personality - he used to be scared of his own shadow )  His show name is Mr Boo Jangles, but everywhere we go they pronounce it wrong and call him Mr Bojangles as in the song! which is where the name came from, but we though Boo jangles was fun! no one else seems to get it tho  so take your pick Mr Boojangles, Mr Bojangles - either way come back and dance


----------



## Allover (14 January 2011)

I named mine To Be Frank, after Frank Lampard who plays for Chelsea, i was really struggling to find a name for him, one sunday afternoon i was watching a match and Frank scored a fantastic goal from a free kick and the commentator said "Oh to be Frank at the moment" (he was playing the best football of his career at the time) and i thought "that´ll do"!! 

Stable name is Alfie


----------



## Sandylou (14 January 2011)

My friends horse is 'Promise she'll get me over this'. Her stable name is obviously Promise


----------



## TheEquineOak (14 January 2011)

My OH is a massive fan of Arnold Schwarzenegger and we managed to stumble accross and buy a horse called 'Arnie' 

That is he pet name and he was unnamed on his passport.

After some HHO help we came up with 'The Austrian Oak' this was Arnold's weighlifting title before he made it onto the movie screens


----------



## posie_honey (14 January 2011)

my horse's passport name is tipelo honey - which i used but didn't really like...
then i traced her history and a previous owner (3x's back) said her stable name was actually 'herself' not honey as she was sold to me as! so i put the two together - and her show name is 'Honey Herself'  kinda suits too as i often fotget to ride lol!!! 
she'll never get to the level that we'll need her passported name so i'm sticking with her new show name


----------



## Jenni_ (14 January 2011)

I want my next horse to be called 'Maybe its My Time' as hopefully it will finally be my time to shine and get where iv been trying to get for years!

after that - I've always loved the name 'Chaos' - so would want to use that in my names 

eg. Causing Chaos
Contanstly Causing Chaos
Keep on Causing Chaos
Its just Chaos

etc etc


----------



## frostie652 (14 January 2011)

well Chippie is passported as Chip since the previous owner had a horse called Spud and wanted something to match ?!

my birthstone is blue topaz and he was ment to be blue roan (although is now very obviously a grey) so devised a chow name of 
'Sir Topaz Chippington'

haha not sure it ill ever get to any shows to call him that as id proberly get embarressed and just go with Chippie


----------



## Aoibhin (14 January 2011)

my boy is Andrew so gets shown as Partiarch of constantinople (st andrew).


----------



## tangosmum (14 January 2011)

I have had a few horses, there names were:

13.2hh new forest bay gelding "Bay Warrior" stable name Robin.

15.2 Anglo Arab Chestnut mare "Mystic Lady" stable name Hollie

14.3 PB Arab Grey mare "Heaven Sent" stable name Angel

14.2hh Welsh Cob bay gelding "Burlington Bertie" stable name Bertie.

15hh Palomino cob gelding "No Malice" stable name Tango.

Those are the only ones with show names.

I am waiting to find a special horse to call "Game Changer" feel free to nick it anyone. I would only ever be doing local stuff, so not worried.


----------



## Lolo (14 January 2011)

We've had 'Mischief Maker' (a very naughty little mare!)- he stable name was Misty, and she had a rather brilliant talent for being very naughty whilst looking totally innocent!

And Carry On Henry, as the pony was rather like something out of a Carry On film and his stable name was Henry, and Imagine That for a horse called Imogen.

When we were younger though, our ponies were all just entered as their stable names. Mostly to avoid embarrassment- my pony at the time was called Burnt Biscuit! Joey seemed the better option, as there appeared to be no rhyme or reason to the show name.


----------



## sarahann1 (14 January 2011)

Not that I've taken mine to shows but given the opportunity I would call them:

The Showman - because Smartie is a total show off
Grandmaster Jazz -  after the artist Grandmaster Flash, but my horses name is Jazz


----------



## bexcy-bee (14 January 2011)

Lolo said:



			We've had 'Mischief Maker' (a very naughty little mare!)- he stable name was Misty, and she had a rather brilliant talent for being very naughty whilst looking totally innocent!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, Iv'e had a Mischief Maker aswell!! But he was named it at 3, when he broke EVERYTHING! stable name was Chief/Mischief

Now have:

Brightspark Owen, but that i didn't make up, its his registered name
Little Star - was named this when i was competing him at 8yrs old, as he looked after me 
Little Red Rascal - Chestnut Welsh, 'nuff said!
The Moose - Cause she is one!
The Dominio Effect - stable name Domino, added The and Effect in, as I want this to be 'my' name, so the next one i break in, I want to call The Butterfly Effect, stable name Fly, and so on [=


----------



## ElliePinza (14 January 2011)

Never had the chance to name on but if it suited them i would have Just Like Clockwork


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (14 January 2011)

Ebonys I Thought Of 'Ebony Everything' but when i registed BSJA wanted a really good one so a few of us thought about 'Best Kept Secert' but was told i had to use her passport name so will have to use it for eventing this summer


----------



## Beccahh (14 January 2011)

my 14.1hh jacks show name is ''Jumping Jack Flash'' 
for the fact when i used to jump him it was never slower than gallop sadly he cant be ridden 
it was ither that or the nightmare before christmas as i brought jack on the 13th of december and he was a complete nightmare and the main charecter is called jack.

few others i know 
Rock monster (rocky)
In her own time ( rosie
Artic Rose ( another rosie)
Jayne (Lady Jayne)
Lighting Lou ( louise)
Pollyanna Thunder (polly)

If math didnt have a proper show name it would HAVE to be SuperMath for the fact the past 3 years hes had superman clipped on his bum and hes now famouse for it haha


----------



## tinkerbelle (14 January 2011)

My colt is called Charlie as his stable name - took me 3 weeks to decide on a name, spent so long trying to work out what suits him and only Charlie did! 

Show name Silverstone Shooting Star - I chose this for quite a few reasons, his Mum Silver Belle (Juno - didnt name her but LOVE both names), Dad is Stallone (ST-ONE bit) Quainton, part of my last name is stone and the marking on his face is like a shooting star on its side and I love shooting stars. So very meaningful for me


----------



## Deefa (14 January 2011)

The 3 welshes came with there names so cant change them but we did Goliaths - 
GoliGosh (blame the mother  )


----------



## Paint Me Proud (14 January 2011)

The loaners who just let me down had asked if they could make up their own show name for Ruby as she didnt have one. They decided on 'Dazzling Diva' - really suits her but sadly will never get used now.


----------



## footballerswife (14 January 2011)

we have 2 grey ponies - chunky little cob types - and although they both have show names as my daughter is still jumping unaffiliated i always enter them under their stable names - derek and charlie. i like it because they sound like a couple of plasterers haha xx


----------



## Chellebean (14 January 2011)

My old loan horse was called Brian and I found some where the meanings of Brian were Noble and Warrior! So he became Noble Warrior  
He was at the time leader of the pack in field too, so well suited


----------



## noodle_ (14 January 2011)

the edge of reason 

shes registered as that too on her passport.... im registering her BD with that too


----------



## JessandCharlie (14 January 2011)

Posh Tottie 

Always gets the judges when they're reading that one out  

My Dad bought my elder sisters a pony to share when they were kids and called him Minus. He was a gelding, afterall


----------



## monkeybum13 (14 January 2011)

The only pony I had to chance to choose a show name was a little grey pony called George who we then named George Merrylegs as he looked just like Merrylegs from Black Beauty.


----------



## Santa_Claus (14 January 2011)

The only horse I have needed to name I called 'Austens Minime' although it was almost 'Austens Gooftroop' as his stable name although originally Ginga morphed into Goofy!

Any horse in the future I need to name will also have Austens as a prefix.


----------



## diesel1981 (14 January 2011)

my ID mare is Beacons AfterShock, My Arab x is Sparkling Pink Champagne and My Cleveland is Hector! LOL


----------



## fleabittengrey (14 January 2011)

Most of mine are ex racers or bought from breeders, so very rare I get to name them! 

However, a few years ago I bought a 2yo unamed TB, sire is Silver Patriarch so we had him registered as Silver Alchemist, hoping he would bring us some gold.  (Yes, this was found at the bottom of a nice bottle of red wine, which probably explains the tenous link!). I love it as its individual and different (we double/triple checked all the societies and associations and there weren't any others) and we did put hours of thought into it but it just came to the tip of the tongue and was perfect for him.  He has a weatherbys passport and is SHB(GB) registered and overstamped.

(pictured as a 3yo, now 5)


----------



## Dowjones (14 January 2011)

Dj is "Deja Vu Jones" as he's very like his sire Dow Jones Courcel.

Whisper is "Scream and Shout"

Billy is "What Luck"

Charity is "Penant Flame"

Hope is "Celtic Spring"

Faith was "Kilarney Beauty"


----------



## Shutterbug (14 January 2011)

My last horses stable name was Sam - his show name was Quantum Leap 

My current horse Arion is Star of Arion - not very inventive but it suits him


----------



## gemin1eye (14 January 2011)

I've never had the chance to name one but I would call mine Wishful Thinking if it was a mare and Swift of Wit if it was a gelding


----------



## CambridgeParamour (14 January 2011)

Kaiser is 'Cambridge Paramour'

Bess is 'Pure Chance'

Macey is 'Midnight Dancer II'

and Rio came as 'Lepicure'


----------



## Irishlife (15 January 2011)

Juparana Flight -Katie
Subaltern Will - William 
Book of Kells - Alphie
Radley Brogue - Radley
Derrylea Flash - Tosca
Little Miss Splish Splosh - Heidi
Miss Ireland - Summer
Coole Dude - Dude
Meridian Magic - Kiley


----------



## Sanolly (15 January 2011)

I have named 3 of mine. Olly was called Louie when I got him but for some reason I kept calling him Olly. He is very much like Oliver from the film so he became Oliver Twist. 
Pippa was just an absolutely bombproof horse who was "practically perfect in every way" so she became Mary Poppins. 
And Little Miss was Sandy when I got her (still is really) but I don't really like the name so her stable name is either Little Miss or Mistress. She is a typical little feisty welshy who likes to have a strop so her show name is Throwing a Paddy - her old owner was called Paddy and he was a great friend, after he died I wanted his name in there somewhere as he adored her.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (15 January 2011)

Sunny is "The Sunbeam". 
Bridie is "Bridie, Bell(e) of the Ball" (yard joke about my surname)
Molly is "Good Golly Miss Molly"
Lady is "Lluest Shady Lady" (she is on permanent loan from Lluest Horse and Pony Trust)

Yard cat is Tinker, aka Stinker, Tinky Winky and several others names related to his habit of peeing on people sleeping over in the caravan

Yard pigeon is Robbie. Far too long a story to explain why!


----------



## Eriskayowner (15 January 2011)

Most of mine have names associated with their breeding but I don't know Blackjack's parenthood, but I know he BSJA'd as "I'm alright Jack" but I didn't like that so I jumped him (unaffiliated) as "Midnight Dreamer" because he's black (well, dark bay) - Midnight - and generally asleep - Dreamer - and people generally dream at Midnight. 

Thought it was quite clever!!


----------

